# Proyecto: Alarma Central de Enfermeria



## RoDRiSH (Mar 27, 2008)

Hola muchachos del foro, acudo a uds una vez mas para pedirles vuestro sabio consejo, no se si sera el lugar indicado para el post pero veamos.

Durante toda la semana, en el hospital en el que estoy trabajando, estuvimos arreglando los intercomunicadores que hay en cada pieza del área de internación, los cuales mandan una señal a la central de enfermeria de cada piso cuando, el paciente de cada pieza solicita ayuda o tiene una emergencia.

Estos intercomunicadores, en la mayoria de los casos, presentaban fallas en el cableado que hay desde la pieza hasta la central de cada piso, es un trabajo riguroso y tedioso averiguar que cable esta mal aislarlo y poner otro, uds saben a que me refiero, ademas que el problema no termina ahi, no son ni uno ni dos casos el problema, son mas de 20 y bueno siempre hay que tratar de buscar alguna solucion eficiente y rapida, ademas de moderna, ya que estos intercomunicadores por lo menos tienen unos 20 años

Bueno ahora me dirigo al centro del problema y cmo que casi stoy seguro que saben a donde quiero llegar, sera que todo aquello se puede hacer de forma inalambrica? es viable?

A primera vista, se requeriran tantos transmisores cmo piezas existan, por piso, valga la aclaración y un solo receptor que muestre con un led en un tablero la pieza que solicita ayuda, parece simple a primera vista, pero con que frecuencia se debe trabajar para que no intervenga ni sea intervenida por: los waki-tokies de mantenimiento, equipos del hospital, y otros?... cada pieza de la sala de internacion debe tener una frecuencia distinta para que no se activen dos piezas o mas al mismo tiempo, verdad?... bueno esas interrogantes fueron las primeras que se me vinieron a la cabeza

Le comente el proyecto a la gerencia del hospital y ellos se entusiasmaron muchisimo, aun no hay compromiso alguno, pero dicen que si se pudiera hacer seria excelente y ellos financiarian todo, me pidieron ademas si es que se pudiera añadir voz mas al sistema, es decir a manera de ejemplo: ocurre una emergencia en una pieza el medico que esta de turno solicita ayuda pero, para ahorrar tiempo, que es lo mas importante para salvar vidas, les dice a las enfermeras que vengan con cierto equipo en vez de que vengan, se den cuenta de la situación regresen y traigan el equipo necesario, los segundos salvan vidas... me entienden no?

Otra interrogante que ahora se me vino es... que puede ser con bluetooth? no se alcance tenga esta tecnologia pero se que aun no existen leyes que restringan la frecuencia de transmision, ademas de que se trabaja a velocidades sumamente altas, orden de los GHz, creo, no se, espero sus consejos y respuestas

Gracias de antemano y por la paciencia

PD: no se mucho sobre RF, arme uno en la universidad, pero fue hace tiempo, en teoria algo, pero puedo informaciónrmarme cmo lo estoy haciendo ahora mismo.


----------



## RoDRiSH (Abr 2, 2008)

Hola muchachos, estuve pensando una forma de hacer lo que antes les explique, se me ocurrio transmitir bits por RF, me explico... existen digamos... 12 dormitorios por piso, a cada piso se le asigna un numero binario el cual sera transmitido, el repector que se encuentra en la central de enfermeria de cada piso recibira este numero binario y lo comparara con los 12 numeros de cada pieza hasta que encuentre el que busca, una vez hecho esto activara un rele para encender una alarma y un led que indique que dormitorio es el que necesita ayuda. Ejemplo: digamos que la pieza 8 es la solcita ayuda, el numero binario a transmitir sera 1001 lo codifica y lo transmite, llega a la central lo decodifica y lo compara con los doce numeros binarios de las doce piezas, encuentra el que busca y suena la alarma y se enciende el led de la pieza 8.

Ahora mi pregunta es... por donde comienzo, no se mucho sobre el tema, se me ocurrio esto despues de estar navegando un par de horas, es viable?, ayuda amigos del foro!

Gracias de antemano


----------



## pepechip (Abr 3, 2008)

Hola
Segun comentas deveras de realizar un gran numero de transmisores, por lo que deverias de buscar una solucion economica para que tu proyecto sea viable.
Yo realizaria la transmision usando como medio de transporte la linea de la red electrica.
http://todoelectronica.com/emisor-telemando-p-1159.html
http://www.cebek.com/cebek-electronica-multiplexados-0287.aspx


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 3, 2008)

No creo que sea una buena solucion el uso de tecnologia wireless, es poco estable y fiable.
Ademas es cara.

Yo la descarto de plano.


Yo tiraria hacia un sistema con cables, si si ya se son cables pero sigue leyendo.


Todo el sistema controlado por un microcontrolador.
Un unico cable coaxial por donde circula la información y la alimentacion.
Cada habitacion deberia tener una plaquita que se conectaria al coaxial mediante una derivación (Una T).
Cada plaquita contendria un micro  de los baratos como un pic12f683 o similares y poco mas.
Evitaria la utilizacion de pulsadores fabricando pulsadores capacitativos.
Se podria intentar enviar voz de forma digital, pero es necesario evaluarlo, tipo walkie, yo hablo tu por que no te callas...(ADC->PWM /R2R discreto)


Conocimientos basicos imprescindibles:
Electronica basica
Conocimientos de programacion de microcontroladores.
Tiempo, 2-3 meses imprescindible.
Mejor 2 personas.

Ventajas:
Aunque sigue funcionando por  cable solo es un unico cable y por tanto de facil que no falle.
Se garantiza que siempre funcione independientemente  de las condiciones ambientales.

Con un buen diseño la adaptacion emisor-receptor se puede impedir que el fallo de una unidad afecte a las demas.

Si utilizamos pulsadores capacitativos son practicamente indestructibles (solo un ejemplo)
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/i...T_PAGE&nodeId=2599&param=en531501&link=Banner.

Gracias a los pequeñitos micros es facil descubrir quien a pulsado el boton.

La central fácilmente se  podrá conectar a un PC mediante el puerto serie.

Algunas cosas se  pueden simplificar utilizando cable de red, alimentacion, voz(analogica) y datos.

Desventajas:
El mayor escollo es el tiempo


----------



## RoDRiSH (Abr 3, 2008)

Gracias por los concejos pepechip y tiopepe123 y por la pronta respuesta, tengo los conocimientos suficientes y necesarios para la programación y de electronica basica, lo que no se muy bien es RF.

Tienes razon tiopepe es poco estable y fiable, pero tenia que preguntar si es que era posible, la sugerencia de pepechip suena interesante, voy a investigar mas sobre el tema, bueno voy a proponer al hospital remodelar todo el sistema de los intercomunicadores, haber si aceptan, segun lo que se decida les comento para que me den una mano... si alguien mas tiene alguna idea o sugerencia bienvendia sea... de todas formas voy a seguir investigando mas sobre el tema

gracias y salu2


----------



## pepechip (Abr 3, 2008)

no veo necesario que molestes a la gente del hospital con detalles tecnicos.
Primeramente estudia en profundidad el sistema a emplear, y si tu te ves capacitado para llevarlo acabo. En el momento que llo tengas todo bien definido, es cuando tienes que hablar con la gente del hospital, argumentandoles las razones por lo cual tu has cambiado de sistema.

Si tu mañana les propones otro sistema y despues descubres que no es viable, no te van a tomar en serio.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 3, 2008)

el sistema DMX512, lo utilizan  en espectaculos de luz y sonido.
http://www.micropic.es/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=62&Itemid=59


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 3, 2008)

El problema del wireless es su alcance y precio
http://focus.ti.com/mcu/docs/mcuprodoverview.tsp?sectionId=95&tabId=140&familyId=342
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/categories.php?cPath=16_79

La palabra magica para el wifi seria o bluetooth o zigbee formando una malla


El problema de utilizar la linea electrica es que estos lugares esta muy liada,mucho ruido y mucho fluorescente pegando chispazos o sea mal rollo.

Haz una lista de pros y contras como yo hice y en cada sistema intenta calcular el coste.
El coste siempre sera superior el doble de lo calculado (mi amigo murphy)
Esto añadelo al informe final.

Antes de presentarlo pasate por aqui para que te demos el ultimo tiron de orejas

Sigo apostando por un cable ethernet


----------



## RoDRiSH (Abr 3, 2008)

Tienes mucha razon pepechip, recien sali de la universidad y recien estoy aprendiendo muchas cosas que no siempre tienen q ver con circuitos, y si mejor formo una idea mas clara del asunto y una vez estudiado y analizado recien me pongo en marcha.

Estuve navengando un rato mas por ahi y encontre esto en YoReparo.com o pueden ir tb al enlace donde hay mayor información.

http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/diseno_electronico/221727.html

Parece sencillo a primera vista pero usa dos integrados que no concozco el HT640 y el HT648, queria preguntarles.. son comerciales? y que les parece el diagrama? es posible?, sobre la programación no es problema se programa es el enlace entre el pic y los dos integrados ya mencionados..., si pueden orientarme un pco mas se los agradeceria...

Ahh.. tiopepe muy buenos los enlaces, por ahora lo que se desea es que solo se encienda un led indicando que habitacion es la que solicita ayuda, sin transmitir voz ni nada, la transmision es en un solo sentido y no lo dudes que pasare por aca antes de presentar mis resultados al hospital.

Gracias de nuevo y espero sus comentarios.


----------



## RoDRiSH (Abr 5, 2008)

Otra pregunta que transmisor y receptor RF trabajarian bien con estos integrados, el alcance que se necesita no es muy grande unos 100mts y cual seria una adecuada frecuencia de trabajo?... muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## macraig (Abr 5, 2008)

No es por ser pesimista, pero has considerado q en un hospital hay muchisima interferencia de RF.

Salu2


----------



## RoDRiSH (Abr 5, 2008)

Hola, si lo he considerado, ademas lo que me anima es que en el hospital ya hay este equipo, lo compraron hace un par de años y lo estaban probando en dos habitaciones pero el unico problema que se presento fue que cuando una de las dos habitaciones precionaba el boton de alarma, el receptor que se encontraba en la central de enfermeria del piso, se activaba y las enfermeras no sabian que sala fue la que presiono el boton de alarma y tenian que ir a las dos salas a preguntar, entonces, a mi parecer el sistema puede funcionar pero el unico invonveniente es discernir entre las 12 señales que pueden haber por cada piso, que corresponden a las 12 habitaciones que hay por piso, una forma de discernirlas es por medio de la transmision de un numero binario, cmo ya explique mas adelante, quisiera probar con dos habitaciones, armar dos transmisores y un receptor, el receptor recibira la señal binaria y la comparara con dos posibles casos, y se encendera uno de los dos leds que corresponden a las habitaciones. Habria que probar no se pierde nada... pero gracias por la sugerencia y no, no eres pesimista, eres realista, jejeje


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 5, 2008)

Vamos a por lo tipico.

Normalmente se utiliza la frecuencia de 433Mhz, tanto el emisor como el receptor se compran echos y son standarts.

Son los tipicos utilizados para las puertas de los parkings.

Si buscas un poco por internet encontraras cientos de circuitos de este tipo, pero a ti te interesa que sean por pic, para poderlos modificar a tu gusto.

http://www.coolcircuit.com/project/rf_remote/

El emisor puede ser un simple pic y normalmente utilizan una modulacion RC5 (la tipica de los mandos a distancia de las TV de Sony)
De la misma forma que tu TV conoce el boton que has pulsado en tu caso seria la habitacion.

Ten en cuenta que el lacance depende de muchos parametros los fabricantes dan datos muy optimistas y ademas en linea recta sin obtaculos.


Tambien hay modulos psudointeligentes y ademas son transmisor/receptor como estos:
http://www.futurlec.com/Radio.shtml
los que estan al final de la pagina,el antepenultimo de 8$, el fabricante ya da el programa para pic's y son bastante baratos.
(A esta gente yo he comprado y llego a españa sin problemas)


Como comentas que hay un modelo montado yo lo miraria, sacas la caja y echale un vistazo y unas fotos (posteriormente te serviran para mas cosas sin tener que volver a habrirlo, muchas fotos).

Seria interesante ver si el receptor tiene un led indicador de salida. Se trata de un led que indica si llega una señal de 433Mhz con o sin codigo. Esto te permite conocer como esta la banda de trabajo. Me he encontrado receptores saturados de radiofrecuencia, ruidos o yo que se todo el rato permanecia activado, pero a pesar de todo funcionada (el maravilloso mundo del CRC y las repeticiones).

Entendiste los de los pulsadores capacitativos?


----------



## RoDRiSH (Abr 5, 2008)

Exacto, es mas o menos lo que andaba buscando, sobre los pulsadores capacitivos, si entendi, es la primera vez que escucho el termino, yo los conocia cmo sensores de proximidad, no se si me estaré equivocando, investigue un poco y obtuve una mejor definicion, son cmo interruptores que al sentir la proximidad de un dedo generan un estado logico, ademas son excelentes contra los rebotes que los pulsadores comunes generan, lo que si no encontre es ningun diagrama y si me podrias faciliar uno seria excelente!... o si es que existen a la venta, no se, espero no sean caros...

De todas formas, gracias por proporcionarme esta información, creo que ya tengo suficiente base para comenzar un "prototipo" por asi decir, las fotos del equipo que se encuentra en el hospital las posteo el lunes, cabe mencionar que es un equipo que ya esta en deshuso debido al problema que mencione anteriormente, que no se podia disernir cual de las dos habitaciones habia sido la que preciono el boton, ese es el objetivo del proyecto, armar algo que ya existe pero mejorarlo, separar esas dos señales... bueno sin mas que decir y agradeciendote por la información me despido

salu2


----------



## RoDRiSH (Abr 5, 2008)

Sorry, lei tu post y no me di cuenta que ahi habia un enlace para los sensores capacitivos q tiene un esquema y una explicación excelente, sorry.


----------



## RoDRiSH (Abr 6, 2008)

Hola de nuevo tiopepe navegando un poco mas encontre esto, sobre pulsadores capacitivos...
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximi2/index.htm
no se si lo viste antes o lo armaste, quisiera saber q opinas y si funciona, nos vemos

adeus


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 6, 2008)

El de pablin es lo basico, pero eso es la idea.
En microchip hay un esquema para hacerlo con un simple pic, huyyy que casualidad..hee.

Simplemente se trata de hacer un "capacimetro"  midiendo la capacidad sabes si se ha pulsado o no.

http://mondo-technology.com/pcpad.html

La ventaja de esto es que puedes poner un simple tornillo como pulsador, ya le pueden dar golpes que no se rompe.


----------



## RoDRiSH (May 19, 2008)

hola amigos:

Despues de mucho tiempo regreso a este foro, despues de analizar la situacion muy bien y de seguir investigando... es viable la comunicacion inalambrica, pero lamentablemente en mi pais no se cuentan con los codificadores y decodificadores de la serie HT, es por eso que me decidi por transmision viable cable, para ello utilice la transmision serial por I2C, hice el programa escalvo y los maestros y en simulacion me funciona perfectamente!, 100pts , pero ahora mi pregunta, que debi hacerla desde el principio, es... que alcance tiene el bus I2C?, se que en datasheet dice que se puede conectar la cantidad de integrados que se desee al bus I2C, mientras este no supere los 400pF entre la linea de datos SDA y de reloj SCK, pero esto en distancia a cuanto equivale?, por ahi tiene un alcance de algunos cuantos metros y no me serviria para mis intereses, si es que alguno de ustedes sabe que alcance se puede lograr con la comunicacion I2C, seria genial!... para que asi compre los componentes necesarios y lo pruebe realmente.

Otro detalle, si pudieran decirme tb cual es el PIC mas economico y pequeño con comunicacion I2C se los agradeceria, el diseño lo hice con el 16F87, ya que segun mis cortos conocimientos, es el PIC mas pequeño y economico con comunicacion I2C que conozco, si conocen algun otro, seria excelente...!

Bueno muchas gracias por todo, si logro coceguir los integrados de la serie HT, lo hare inalambricamente, mientras tanto, lo hare via cable, sobre los pulsadores capacitivos estoy en ello, creo que la proxima semana ya tendre un programa base, por cierto utilice el programa PicBasic Pro 2.45 para hacer la comunicacion I2C

Gracias de nuevo y saludos!


----------



## Ardogan (May 19, 2008)

El bus I2C está pensado para comunicar integrados (I2C = IIC = inter integrated circuits o algo así), así que no creo que sirve para distancias mayores a unos cuantos metros. 
Creo que en tu caso convendría utilizar driver para hacer un bus RS485. Para eso un integrado común que se consigue es el sn75176.
En cuanto a lo de la capacidad, no necesariamente impide la comunicación, lo que sí hace es limitar la velocidad máxima de transferencia.


----------



## fernandob (May 19, 2008)

hola, disculpame que me meta en tu vida:

los caños de los cables estan tapados ?
no pasan los cables ?

decis que el sistem actual duro 20 años...andaba mal ?

ya sea un sistema "viejo" cableado o uno super moderno tenes que tener retorno o confirmacion de recepcion.
explico:
si mandas un pulso codificado wireles de 16 bits el TX al lado de la cama tiene que ser tambien Rx para recibir confirmacion que la central lo recibio.

si vas a cables , mas vulgar y pobreton en lo que se refiere a tecnologia podras ahorrarte cables al usar chips y micros varios ........
cuanto crees que cuesta un cable multipar tipo telefonia ?

decime, queres a ese hospital o queres tenerlos enganchados de las pelotas ?
por que si haces algun sistema (inutil para mi) con microcontroladores SOLO VOS LO PODRAS ARREGLAR EN EL FUTURO........eso como "AS" para vos.......te lo pagan ?
por que como contra si cuando este todo operativo hay problemas te lo hecharan en cara.


*si pones algo cableado no drama, no problem, facil mantenimiento.
un pulsador una retensión, una luz en la puerta  ., nada mas en la cama /habitacion
y en la central el tablero de leds y una alarma (la OR la haces con diodos ya que son muchas )*.
vos veras que queres, pero te aseguro que puede hjacerse casi sin necesidad de ni un CI.
ni un 555 siquiera.


no tiene NADA.de complicado.

si queres apolicar lo que sabes que veo que si tenes ganas y sabes te aseguro que hay mucho en un hospital.

te entiendo, a mi me suele pasar, hasta me doy bronca a mi mismo.
pero hay que buscar aplicaciones reales.

TE ASEGURO que complicar al pedo no sirve.

saludos y disculpa.

PD: es la segunda vez que "pincho globitos" y no es mala onda, a mi me pasaba antes que en todo queria meter mis conocimientos , hacer electronica........y a veces, cuando lo dejaba de lado un tiempo y luego lo retomaba me daba cuenta que estaba convirtiendo una sencillez en una gigantesca complicacion.

si te sirve lo que te muestro ok, sino...... no me hagas caso.

saludos


----------



## RoDRiSH (May 19, 2008)

hola y gracias por las prontas respuestas

fernandob, no te preocupes, gracias por el concejo, tengo un colega aca en el hospital que es de Argentina, mas concretamente salta y se expresa de la misma forma q tu, asi q ya estoy acostumbrado, es mas hasta me da gracia!... , como dicen esas cosas y con que naturalidad... es divertido y no estas pinchando  globitos... solo sos realista... y pa mi eso va mejor q bien!... bueno yo ya vere que hago, pero gracias por lo clara y concreta explicacion del asunto, pero solo para aclararte las cosas, pensaba no solo hacer las alarmas, sino tb poner un intercomunicador y control del dormitorio y probablemente de la cama... la parte de domotica, ya la tengo hecha, hice una para mi cuarto, controla las cortinas, la luz del dormitorio y baño super sencillo y funciona a mil maravillas, queria añadirle a eso que ya tengo la alarma y un intercomunicador, quizas lo de la cama sea mas jodido, no se... lo veo facil, reles y motores si quiere subir, sube... si quiere bajar baja... sencillo ... si se va hacer algo, hay que hacerlo bien hecho que el paciente tenga todo a su mano... esa es la idea... y si se puede... no digo que sea de la noche a la mañana el proyecto... pero... si ya tengo hecho la parte de domotica... y la de la alarma... eso por ahora y luego seguire amplificadorando...


Bueno una vez mas... gracias...  y mucha suerte!... que cosa la tuya... fue divertido!


----------



## tinchus (May 21, 2008)

Hola... adiero a la opinion anterior... si el objetivo es solucionar el problema actual, me parece que lo mejor es darle mantenimiento al sistema existente, va a ser mas economico. Si cumplio bien su funcion tanto tiempo por que cambiarlo por otra cosa para que no le agregua ninguna mejora al sistema (en funcionalidad o confiabilidad).

Igualmente, si queres rediseñarlo por un sistema digital me parece que no estas teniendo muy en cuenta el tema de la confiabilidad de la transmision. Toda transmision digital real tiene una tasa de error, un uno se convierte en cero con mayor o menor probabilidad por los mas inesperados factores. En wireless te puede interferir un equipo operando en la misma frecuencia o algo momentaneamente bloquearte la señal, el cable serie puede pasar cerca de un cable de alimentacion y un pico de corriente interferir, que se yo, infinidad de cosas... Y como decis, en un hospital segundos salvan vidas y no podes dejar la posibiladad de que alguien llame una enfermera y esta nunca se entere porque justo la llamo cuando arranco el ascensor y un uno se convirtio en cero....

Por ese lado, el wireless no me parece muy confiable... casi todo el espectro de frecuencias esta ocupado y siempre puede interferirte algo... Poniendolo simple, los protocolos de comunicacion inalambrica transmiten y retransmiten los paquetes de datos hasta que tienen confirmacion del receptor de que llegaron bien... eso da que las velocidades de conexion entre equipos varien de acuerdo al ruido de la comunicacion (cantidad de errores y retransmisiones). Una red Zigbee seria lo que podrias tratar de armar en el caso del hospital, hay modulos comerciales que hacen todo eso y solo les conectas un microcontrolador, Maxstream por ejemplo, pero insisto no me parece conveniente.

En transmision serie lo mas adecuado para unos 100 metros me parece que es en RS485... Puede funcionar bien a velocidades no muy altas pero tenes que pensar implementar algun protocolo con por lo menos codigo de deteccion de errores (CRC, paridad..) y confirmaciones de datos recibidos (ACKs).

Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es que vas a tener varios transmisores (En realidad transmiten y reciben) y un unico receptor, la central, todos colgados del mismo par de cables. Que pasa si dos transmiten al mismo tiempo, se interfieren y no llega nada... El protocolo de comunicacion tiene que contemplar eso.... Normalmente se usan configuraciones Maestro/Esclavos donde los esclavos no transmiten si no es porque el maestro se los pide. Asi, la central hace ciclos donde les va preguntando uno por uno a los esclavos si tienen datos para transmitir y en ese caso le pide los datos... Otra posibilidad es que antes de transmitir, cada dispositivo se fije si no hay otro transmitiendo y de ser asi, espera un tiempo antes de intentar de nuevo, pero es mas complicado de hacer...

Bueno, me enrosque un poquito, jaja... pero son todas las cosas que se me fuero ocurriendo si tuviera que armar un sistema asi... Primero pensando todo lo que puede fallar (Si pude fallar, fallará... citando nuevamente a murphy).... es un hospital por lo que el sistema tiene que ser muy robusto, los que lo usan no pueden desconfiarle... 

Por eso vuelvo al principio y reparar lo existente creo que es lo adecuado y mientras pensar bien un sistema para reemplazarlo teniendo en cuenta todo aunque solo sea prender unos leds de unas habitaciones a otra... Y, lo mejor para vender algo que reemplace lo existente que funciona es buscarle la vuelta para poder decir que va a funcionar mejor o agregarle nuevas funcionalidades, no teniendo tanto en cuenta la mejora tecnologica ya que el usuario final normalmente no la aprecia...


----------



## Ardogan (May 22, 2008)

Si vas a usar RS485 sería interesante ver si podés utilizar los protocolos industriales (buses de campo) que usan RS485 como capa física. Si se bancan un ambiente industrial seguramente también un ambiente hospitalario (de hospital, no de buen anfitrión, jaja).
Acá hay una lista:
http://www.maxim-ic.com/appnotes.cfm/appnote_number/1833/

Lo interesante sería poder usar algo estandar, tanto en soft como en hard, pero desconozco si los costos se disparan demasiado. 
Te ahorrarías mucho desarrollo, porque ya incorporan manejo de colisiones, detección de errores, algunos son determinísticos (te aseguran tiempos de respuesta), etc

Edición
Mmmmm, los costos se van a la estratósfera me parece...


----------

